# Doomfall (5e IC)



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 6, 2018)

​Welcome to the Doomfall 5th Edition Dungeons and Dragons Game. This post is being kept up top for important links. 


 I hope to actually fill out some. 


*The Cast of Characters: *

  -  Represented by @EvilMoogle / @WorkingMoogle 
 - Represented by @Hidden Nin 
- Represented by @Unlosing Ranger 
Seavan Rinsked - Represented by @P-X 12 
 - DMPC - @Cardboard Tube Knight


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 6, 2018)

~Kingsport~​
Kingsport is one of the port cities responsible for the export of goods and the import of supplies to find those goods. Much of Cris is dedicated to seeking out of the past for various reasons and Kingsport is no different.

It is noteworthy for it's decorum, however. The land scape around it shows the marks of a battle one thousand years past. The giant sword in the ground dropped by some massive forgotten combatant, islands that float in the sky, refusing to fall through some means of unnatural trickery, and the downed ship, Reckless Abandon, that rests offshore.

​
The city is a diverse mix of different foods and peoples and styles of clothing and weapons from all over the land. Since people come from far and wide seeking riches in Cris they bring with them their wares, their preferences, and their gods.

Through the Dusk Market Bazaar with it's tents draped in brightly colored cloths and across the promenade that lines one of the city's riverwalks is a small stone building that has been standing since The Age of Heroes and is actually rumored to have been a tavern the same way that it is today.

But we're not concerned about what's happening in the tavern, above in the small attic room above the bar is a dusty table made out of rough cuts of wood with stools lined up around it. Candles line the walls and sit on the table, but most of the light is provided by a yellowing window set just where the wall begins to slant in to meet the roof.

It's a dull gray light as it's raining outside, some of the water leaks down around you in different parts of the room. It's already extinguished three candles.

Moira is next to the table and an older man stands over her holding a mug of the frothy stout from the tavern below.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 6, 2018)

​The older man next to Moira is finely dressed, especially for this part of the world. His green, robe-like coat goes down past his knees and there is a vest below it fastened shut. Everything he wears is embroidered in gold and there's a smell in the room like fine spices and cinnamon that you suspect to be him. He looks at all of you in turn before speaking. 

*"This should be sufficient,"* he says as if there is anyone else there to survey the group before him. He nods his head approvingly at his own comment and then leans down on the table, placing his mug to the side and fixing his eyes on one of the candles in the distance. 

*"There's a matter that I'd like you to investigate for me and since I run a good portion of the industry down this way, it'd be in your best interest to comply. You'll need a benefactor here, someone to stick up for you and there's not a lot of us to go around, so before you offer any objections, just know that this is your ticket to working on the island for real coin. The East Eldel Trading Company will have it's weight behind you."* 

He licks his lips as if to clear the air and then continues. *"My son has eloped with some...vagrant of a woman out into the Wilds. No one cares to look for him because most people here are after more valuable things than the favor of a father. And most of them are something you're not...established." *


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 6, 2018)

((As a side note I've decided that Andi is going to stick to his cover story for the foreseeable future, which is to say that he has the appearance of a human child named "Mel Sawyer."  Likely with the group as a torch-bearer or a messenger or what not, though I hope to be slightly more useful than that  ))

Andi shifted slightly as the man spoke.  This was, to put it slightly, a significant departure from what he was used to.  Still Mouqol teaches that without risk there can be no great reward.  Potentially this could be his chance to depart from the petty cons and thefts he lived on so far.

He firmed up and put on his best confident look, smiling slightly.  It wouldn't be "Mel's" place to talk at a discussion like this, the "grown ups" would do any negotiating that needs to be done.  It was enough to show that he wasn't running away -- yet.  Keeping quiet he listened attentively, even if the chances of him being addressed directly were slim the conversation held many possibilities.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 6, 2018)

((That's totally okay, people will make that assumption unless they have reason to believe otherwise.))

​Moira clears her throat at the final words of the older gentlemen. *"Lord Valenté," *she lets out a small laugh and shakes her head. *"I'm actually pretty established too,"* she says. With the look that Valenté gives to her, she drops her gaze from his. *"What it is I mean to say is that I'm not here for the same reason. You promised me a method of redemption after some of your men got me blacklisted and stole every last copper I had!" *


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 7, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> ​The older man next to Moira is finely dressed, especially for this part of the world. His green, robe-like coat goes down past his knees and there is a vest below it fastened shut. Everything he wears is embroidered in gold and there's a smell in the room like fine spices and cinnamon that you suspect to be him. He looks at all of you in turn before speaking.
> 
> *"This should be sufficient,"* he says as if there is anyone else there to survey the group before him. He nods his head approvingly at his own comment and then leans down on the table, placing his mug to the side and fixing his eyes on one of the candles in the distance.
> 
> ...


Rosie Milliard doesn't quite know how she was dragged up into this attic with promises of money to help the poor, but it was filthy and it needed a good cleaning. She stares at a small child also at the table briefly wondering what purpose he had for a moment. @EvilMoogle
Rosie decides the flame that the man is looking at should be more pleasant, she changes the color of the flames of all the candles to green with Thaumaturgy. *"Much nicer~"*


> Candles line the walls and sit on the table, but most of the light is provided by a yellowing window set just where the wall begins to slant in to meet the roof.
> 
> It's a dull gray light as it's raining outside, some of the water leaks down around you in different parts of the room. It's already extinguished three candles.


She sees that the lighting overall pretty poor in here, she proceeds to brighten them with Thaumaturgy once more creating a warmer green light in the room that wasn't as oppressing. She was curious about a few things the man said.
*"Why isn't there a lot to go around? Your son and the woman, can you tell us more about them sir? Like what happened before he went into the wilds?" 
*



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> ((That's totally okay, people will make that assumption unless they have reason to believe otherwise.))
> 
> ​Moira clears her throat at the final works of the older gentlemen. *"Lord Valenté," *she lets out a small laugh and shakes her head. *"I'm actually pretty established too,"* she says. With the look that Valenté gives to her, she drops her gaze from his. *"What it is I mean to say is that I'm not here for the same reason. You promised me a method of redemption after some of your men got me blacklisted and stole every last copper I had!" *


*"You poor soul... would you like to come to work at the church of Rao to get back on your feet?"*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 7, 2018)

​He stares at you for a long moment before answering your question, his eyes glazing over as he tries to thing of how best to describe his own boy. *“He’s a boy of nineteen with blonde hair and gray eyes. He stands slightly taller than me and has a thin, wispy beard. He usually wears a cape with our house colors, purple with a gold and green bird on it. The woman is pale and freckled with dark, curly brown hair.”*

He paces closer to the window and then cuts into his own thought. *“Please refrain from casting spells on the candles.”

“They were headed north, into the mountain passes, which is not known to be particularly dangerous, but a father worries. His mother passed away some years back, he’s the only family and heir I have left. Even if he chooses to marry street trash into our family...”*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 7, 2018)

​Moira smiles slightly toward Rosie. *“I don’t particularly get along with Gods,”* she says. 

She tucks her hands behind her back, clasping them together tight as if she’s trying to avoid actually saying something back to the Lord as he called his son’s new wife trash. Her better judgement lost out. *“M’Lord, you’d do well to remember where we are. A few miles from here is where the world nearly ended. And it would have ended for you no matter what fancy title you put before your name...”*

Moira sticks out in a room, she’s perhaps not the most beautiful woman that you’ve ever seen, but she is striking in a way that makes you take notice.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 7, 2018)

Andica continued listening quietly to the exchanges.  He had vague memories of just how dangerous it could be outside the cities but the group looked competent enough that they hopefully wouldn't have immediate problems.  The political situation was potentially problematic though.  If the pair weren't prepared for the rough life of the real world they might track down a pair of corpses, he doubted that their would-be benefactor would be showing them with favors from that.

Or worse they could be prepared for it, and they might not be looking to have trackers reporting on their whereabouts.  As a 'vagrant' himself he had an appreciation of what it's like being backed into a corner.   Still _those_ questions weren't to be aired here.  If things went that bad he'd just have to disappear again, it wouldn't be the first time.

He raised his hand before speaking meekly, "so after we find them, what next?  Do you have a message for us to give them?"  It was a leading question but one that needed to be asked.  Delivering a message was one thing, trying to bring back the son if he wasn't willing was a lot harder.  Worst case the father would be asking for the son to be drug back and his love to be eliminated.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 7, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> ​He stares at you for a long moment before answering your question, his eyes glazing over as he tries to thing of how best to describe his own boy. *“He’s a boy of nineteen with blonde hair and gray eyes. He stands slightly taller than me and has a thin, wispy beard. He usually wears a cape with our house colors, purple with a gold and green bird on it. The woman is pale and freckled with dark, curly brown hair.”*
> 
> He paces closer to the window and then cuts into his own thought. *“Please refrain from casting spells on the candles.”
> 
> “They were headed north, into the mountain passes, which is not known to be particularly dangerous, but a father worries. His mother passed away some years back, he’s the only family and heir I have left. Even if he chooses to marry street trash into our family...”*


"Oh, I'm sorry... I was just trying to make it less dreary in here." She cancels the spells on the candles.
The man may be calling the woman trash, but he seemed to be worried about his son.

"I see, you're worried about your son even though you don't approve of his choice. Yet it is still his. A happy family is a prosperous one, so you can only make sure he's safe. Breaking his heart would potentially end the family line forever. Am I correct in saying this?"


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 7, 2018)

Seavan looked out of the yellowed window of a tavern and towards the sky. He was still amazed by the mundane sights found within the cities he traveled through during his journey. This one, however, was special. He always wished to travel to one of the towns with an airship overlooking it ever since he heard of the contraptions from others on his travels. Despite coming to this city more than once, he was always amazed by it. He looked upon the now decayed wreckage with both awe and a strange tinge of sadness. What he wouldn't give to see what they were like when they flew across the sky. _"Alas,"_ he thought to himself. _"I'm stuck on the ground with nothing but my imagination."_

He looked over to the others brought to this old bar, looking at the many points of interest as he listened to their benefactor. He was confused by the inclusion of a small child, not understanding what someone so young could bring to their task. 

He grinned as he looked over the blonde young woman. He was amused by her cheerful attitude, and her peppiness alongside her magical skills definitely helped (both figuratively and literally) light up the drab interior of this attic. 

He looked over to the raven haired woman talking alongside the still talking benefactor, Lord Valenté. _"Moira."_ She and him had bumped into each other once before. He smiled; she was at least someone he could trust and if need be.

His gaze eventually dropped onto the bronze skinned man. He had no idea what to make of the man; the garb and tattoos that seemed to adorn his arms were unlike anything he had seen before, and the man didn't seem to say a word at all; at this point, the man was about as silent as Seavan was at the moment.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "My son has eloped with some...vagrant of a woman out into the Wilds. No one cares to look for him because most people here are after more valuable things than the favor of a father. And most of them are something you're not...established."





Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> “They were headed north, into the mountain passes, which is not known to be particularly dangerous, but a father worries. His mother passed away some years back, he’s the only family and heir I have left. Even if he chooses to marry street trash into our family...”



Seavan took a deep breath through his nose as Valenté explained the situation. He admitted, he did not like the quest in hand; he felt as if the young man should be able to choose his wife to be just as much as any other man. However, them eloping and abondoning the man wasn't something he approved of.

"I doubt he's sending us off to simply give the young man a message, little one. I believe it's far more likely that he wants us to retrieve the son and bring him back to his father." He shifted in his chair. "With or without his fiancee. Am I at all accurate, Lord Valenté?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 7, 2018)

Anwar sat at the bar, or rather, near it, perched on his stool like something of a cat or bird. He tilted his head this way and that, swayed a bit in his seat, but for now just listened. He personally didn't understand the fascination with stopping a young man from doing what he wanted; if he was happy, what does it matter what comes of your riches when you die? Pass them onto someone you trust and have them live their life. But, then, voicing your opinions didn't pay the bills...

The Sumanarii sat up straighter then, looking from Moira...to the man, to Moira, and back to the man. He suddenly raised his hand. "Mmmmm, sera? What's your name? Not the family one..." He had the thick, sharp accent of a desert dweller, but there was also an almost musical lilt to the way he spoke, an underlying rhythm. His tattoos shown with a curious glint in the light of the candles, and he didn't appear to favor very heavy clothing.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 8, 2018)

*Lord* *Edwin* *Valenté*​Valenté turns his back toward you and looks up into the high, round window whose light is spilling into the room. *"The boy would never forgive me if I allowed something to happen to this girl, but he might have already found out the kind of person that she is. One would know that when there's trouble a woman like that would sooner save her own skin than stick it out,"* he sighs. He looks at Rosie. *"I'm sure this woman will have broken his heart by the time you find him. It can't be avoided."*

*"Despite what present company may claim, there's coin and fame as the main drive to any person--the only reason that the noble class,"* he puts his hand to his chest to acknowledge himself, *"are anymore trustworthy is that we have enough money and fame to not make us have the desperation to stab everyone we come across in the back." *

_From what Rosie can tell, he does love his son, though he might have a strange idea of 'love'_


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 8, 2018)

*Moira Morgenstern*​Moira turns an eye toward Anwar, but keeps her voice low. *"Morgenstern--I'm pretty well known, if that's what you're asking about." *

*"I've been out there running with different crews for a time, until I got blacklisted, that is." *


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 8, 2018)

"I hate to pry, but...  Ms.Morgenstern*.* I've never heard of you. What are you known for with your 'crews' ?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 8, 2018)

_He was sure she had already broken his son's heart was he?_  The thought soured his stomach a bit.  This had the makings of a setup to it, not too many steps removed from the "step into this alley and I'll show you something" deals of the punks in the street.

_Twisted world, twisted mind,_ Ravannae's thoughts intruded in Andi's silent musing.  _Do you think one caused the other?_

The halfling gave a mental frown, his "partner" wouldn't have stayed quiet for long.  _He's not wrong though, he thought back.  Not entirely at least.  Power is the only reason anyone does anything.  Money and fame are just facets of power._

_No?  Not love?  Wonder?  Adventure? _

_Power over others, your self, and what reason do you think people adventure.  "Because it was there?"_  His mental scorn was contrasted by by the fae's hurt silence.  But she fell quiet again.  Andi kept his tongue still for now, asking more questions would attract too much attention and the only real answers would be found when, or if, the son was.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 8, 2018)

The half-elven woman in armor looked like she hadn't slept the night before. She had dull red short hair and was very tall... she looked massive with her plate. She had been silent for the most of the meeting. Her armor showed the symbol of Pelor on her chest, and perhaps her slightly ragged cloak would have also depicted it at one time a long time ago, but now it just looked grey, old and worn.

She finished the last of her drink in silence with an aura of seriousness (or perhaps headache?) regarding the others. She had glanced at the boy several times with a disapproving expression, but finally sighed with resignation.

"Ser" she nodded respectfully to the man "Beyond whatever complain your son might raise about his life choices, and perhaps a broken heart, we are not expected to meet a lot of resistance, is this correct? Or do you think he would react ...poorly? Is he talented in some way of combat or magics that could complicate things? What about her?"

"And of course... His and her name?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 9, 2018)

*Moira Morgenstern*​"Huh?" Moira blinks at this new line of questioning from Rosie. "What does anyone with a crew do on Cris? Hunting treasure, looking for fame, or rescuing those who have the misfortune to get in over their heads while doing the latter two options. I've made quite the name for myself here--why else would Lord Valenté stick his neck out to get me back into his good graces?" she asks. 

Reaching up, she straightens her cloak over her shoulders and wipes her hair away from her neck so that it's not touching. "Excuse my interruption, Lord Valenté," she says. "You're all tabula rasa down here--there's no one envious of you or out to get you because you beat them to some job. There's some dangerous terrain out there and I've been around a fair bit of it, so I'd be a valuable asset."

She looked to Roise. "I'm not sure where all of these questions are coming from and what they're meant to accomplish."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 9, 2018)

Rosie looks down sheepishly. "I-I'm sorry... I just like meeting new people and getting to know them. I-I'm just a healer so there is much I don't know."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 9, 2018)

*Lord* *Edwin* *Valenté*​Valenté sighs openly, putting his hand to his face as Moira begins to speak. He lets her say her piece to the group and then glares at her. *"Miss Morgernstern, you are here by MY good graces and you are indeed right. It is a risk letting you take even a bottom rung position again. If you owed me a favor, say, like finding my son I would be obliged to reinstate your contract, but pray I don't change my mind due to your behavior." *

*"And Miss...Rose, was it? You'd do well to know that I hand picked all of you. The one person here I am sure that I know well is Miss Morgernstern. She has a reputation on Cris. She'll do you know harm--now, if the women folk are done gabbing, I think the Paladin here has some questions..." *

There's a long pause as Moira walks back to the other side of the table with her head lowered slightly. Valenté narrows his eye and looks to each of them in turn.* "The boy has no magical talent--Hell, the boy has very little talent at all. Up until six months ago he would come home smelling of harlots and booze every night. No, he won't resist you," *he says before clearing his throat. 

*"His name, my dear, is Nathan and the girl is named Sophie or Josie or some such. I really haven't had much inclination to learn her name asI expected for her to toss her out like he has done the others." *


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 9, 2018)

Anwar is perched gracefully on his stool, looking sidelong at Moira as she sidesteps his question slightly. Then he looked to the Lord in the room, hopping up and off of his seat, rolling his shoulders as he approached him fully to stand face to face. "Aye, if it's all the same to you, M'Lord, I think that's all the information we might need? Someone as important as you _must_ be pretty busy, so we should probably start planning on our own for how we'll find your son..." The nomad turned to glance over his shoulder at the others, bending back a bit at a slightly humorous angle, as if to court any last minute questions the others might have had at this point. But there was a sharp glint in the eye of the desert-walker even in that moment, brimming at the surface. Something unsaid.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 10, 2018)

She looks at Anwar with a shrug "Head north, into the mountain passes, bring back the boy and his wife if she hasn't left him... seems pretty straightforward. Let's hope it stays like that" she gave a tired sigh and nodded. "We better get things ready then, Miss Morgenstern, you are the most experienced in the area. What can we expect in the way there? Are horses needed?" placed a coin beside her empty glass.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 10, 2018)

"I-I can pay for renting horses and a wagon." Rosie says meekly. It was the least she could do to help.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 11, 2018)

*Lord* *Edwin* *Valenté*​*"Had that been an option I would have purchased them for you myself. A few miles outside of town the mountain pass becomes impossible with a wagon or any sort of conventional riding animal. You'd be abandoning your coin on the side of the pass for maybe a thirty minute advantage--which is about how much time getting the supplies ready would take you..."* Lord Valenté seems to have reasoned a lot of this out.

_If there's no other questions for the surly Valenté, the party can move on to moving out of the city and into the pass. _


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 11, 2018)

"...What?" The draconic ranger shakes his head, having blanked out through most of the conversation, large form leaning against the wall.  "It won't be as easy as it seems." He chuckles, "Can tell you that from a glance.  Or a thought really." His voice is solid and confident, ebony scales shining ever so slightly in the candlelight.  "Lead the way."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 11, 2018)

Andi got to his feet and began tightening the straps of his well-worn pack.  It was what it was, there was little reason to worry about it.  It was an opportunity, one he would either rise to and profit from, or he wouldn't.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 12, 2018)

Sarah nods to the others and grabs her shield on the way out. She checks her old backpack to make sure she has the essentials... some rations, torches, tinderbox, rope, waterskin... 

On the way to the mountain pass she keeps to herself, glancing at the other members of the party regarding them in silence.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 12, 2018)

The way to the mountain pass felt very awkward to Vor, he clears his throat as to attempt a break in silence.  "So...I'm Vorkax Thirthuacmuuc," his name comes out as gently as a draconic name can, "I just go by Vor, quite the expert in archery.  Care to introduce yourselves?" He tries to be diplomatic the best he can, "I mean, we are going to be together for a while." Vor smiles.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 12, 2018)

Anwar trots at a leisurely pace as they're released from the Lord's presence, walking with a bounce in his step. "I think there is a thing that the Lord does nah know, or want to believe. There is always a reason for a free soul to begin acting differently. Might be worth it to listen to what anyone around here has heard about either of them close to the ground, no? Gods no M'Lord has no done this..."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 13, 2018)

"Vor" the woman respectfully nods at him. "Sarah Aurender, Paladin of Pelor, '_may his light burn bright'_" she returns her attention to the road trying to keep up with them. 

"I'm sorry, Cris is still pretty new to me. Miss Morgernstern might know more about it" Sarah apologizes to Anwar.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 13, 2018)

Seavan got up from his chair and quickly looked through his own pack before leaving alongside the others. He sighed as he made his way outside; he had to bite his tongue as he heard Valenté talk ill of Moira and blabber through what he could only assume was a diatribe against the lower class. _"Oh no, that's . . . definitely the only time I've heard that before."_

Simply shrugging it off, he listened to the information from others as they all began to move out. He turned to the tall bronze-skinned man and the massive red-haired woman as they began to introduce themselves to the black-scaled and strangely courteous dragon man.

"Name's Seavan Rinksed," he said to the other two. "And I've met with Miss Morgernstern in the past. Unfortunately, I've not a clue as to just what kind of past she has with our hirer. Though if you were to ask, I'd suggest you do so during our travels. Perhaps over a drink." Seavan quickly checked his things once again. "Speaking of, I may need to buy one once we get back."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 13, 2018)

Rosie thinks... she never introduced herself. "Rosie Milliard, Cleric of Rao the god of Peace, Reason, and Serenity."
She shows a simple white medal pendant in the shape of a heart representing her faith, she almost trips as she does so.
"Etetetet..." She manages to catch herself. "Phew... I'm here to make sure there isn't a violent resolution to this situation and to treat any injuries along the way. I hope you all take care of me as I cannot fight."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 13, 2018)

"This one is...just Anwar." His accent marked him from one of the world's tribal bands. With his strange tattoos, most scholars, outlanders or travelers could probably guess it for a Sumanarii accent. He scratches the back of his head, adopting a crooked smile.  "...heh. I dance." Taking stock of Seavan's suggestion, the acrobat turned to Moira suddenly. "...oh, aye. What is your history with this man, if you are willing to give the story? This thing may also be useful in what we are wanting to know..."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 13, 2018)

((Will be mostly AFK today but I'll chime in while I can))

Andi listened to the others with interest at first, debating whether to chime in or not.  Finally when he found a moment he chirped in his two coppers.  "Mel Sawyer," he lied.  "Been runnin' messages and odd jobs around the city for most of my life.  But I been waitin' for the chance to do more."  He paused and his cheerful face darkened slightly for the next, "haven't been outta the city in a long time though, not sure what to think there."  The last, at the very least, was the full honest truth.

"Anyway, I'm quick on my feet, and know to be quiet when I need to be.  Half o' running messages is making sure they are delivered at the right time.  Doesn't do to interrupt people when they're busy."  His cheer returned quickly enough.  This was, after all, his big chance, he wasn't going to waste it with worries.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 13, 2018)

"Well, let us hope it doesn't come to violence, Miss Rossie" she said it as if she didn't believe it herself, but gave Rossie the benefit of the doubt. "And yes, we will do what we can to defend you... but please do stay at the back if there's any danger. I won't be responsible of any reckless behavior"  she warned Rossie and also Mel.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 14, 2018)

Vor nods in approval, "Glad to meet your acquaintance." He turns to Moira as well, "He is right, we do need all honesty at the table, so we can understand any..." he searches for the right word in common, "Complications, that come in to play." The dragonborn ranger seems content with his word choice, keeping the pace with the others, eyes unable to hide his excitement.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 14, 2018)

"Don't worry about me," Andi said with a smile.  "I'm pretty much an expert at staying out of trouble,"  maybe not as much as he'd like, but that was certainly the plan at least.  "And I've had my share of encounters with toughs before, the streets aren't always a kind place.  I might not know much about monsters, but I'm not helpless."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 14, 2018)

Rosie smiles "Sarah, let us do more than hope. Hope is but the building block of peace. Effort, Cooperation, and patience win over all things." She squeezes her holy symbol of Rao as she makes sure she's at the back, she didn't want to give the others trouble.

 Rosie looks to the small child Andi "They aren't kind... Can you show me these streets? I wish to have them be kind, so you don't worry at home or when you walk somewhere. The world should be kind to a child at the very least."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 14, 2018)

Andi looks up at Rosie with a curious, and almost amused, expression apparently considering her a moment.  After a moment he replies, "the world simply is.  Whether that's a good thing or a bad thing depends on a bit of luck and a lot of what you make of it.  The gods might give help here and there but by in large they either ignore most folks or expect you to work with what they've already done."

He pauses a step, as if listening to a voice that isn't there.  _You really believe that, do you?  That the world would be so cold?  You might not be the naive child you pretend to be but your view is very narrow in perspective._

He ignored it and completed his response, "If you really want to meet the wrong types, just take a walk after dark one cold night in the direction of town that has the fewest cook-fires.  They'll find you sure enough."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 14, 2018)

"On a dark night in a place with the least cook-fires? I'll be sure to give them a talking to." Rosie nods to herself.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 15, 2018)

Before leaving the town Anwar makes an attempt to ask around the town about the Lord's son and the woman that he has run off with. There's a strong sense that most people don't want to address any questions directed at them about one of the city's top ranked officials. Perhaps something is going on, but it's hard to really get a sense of what's going on. 

*A young half Elven woman with a baby on her hip seems to be in a hurry, she hears Anwar inquiring about the little Lord and his new wife. *

​*"Oi, I seen them. Though not like it's any secret what's happening. You'd be hard pressed to get an answer down here because too many of them are worried about messing up their money,"* she says as she says side to side with the baby resting on her lap. The child's large eyes search the party with a look of wonder. 

*"Now I have to go. He's gotta get fed and unless one of you wants to offer up a tit..." *she mutters something else under her breath and is gone.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 15, 2018)

​
The part heads into the mountain pass north of the city, you pass under the shadow of a giant sword left over from the last battles of the war against Atropus. The massive weapon has aged to the point that it might as well be part of the mountain range itself. 

As the party walks they converse and introductions are made. It becomes quickly clear that there wasn't much need for anything that Moira's doing. If the Lord's son ventured out here he couldn't have gone on but one path. The boy is said to not be remarkable in any sense, especially not athletically. 

You're on the road for a few hours when you reach your first real vista. Behind you the town sits shrouded by the shadow of the weapon near the sparkling sea.

*It's midday now, does the party break for lunch or press on hoping to get some extra time? *


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jan 15, 2018)

Andi becomes more quiet as they leave the town, eyes on alert looking around.  Any appreciation for the view is clearly overwhelmed by the discomfort being outside the safe walls of the city.  Still his short legs have a lot of energy to them and other than a touch of paranoia he seems in good spirits.

"I'm fine with pushing on, we can eat while we walk," he says when the idea of lunch is brought up.  "Better to catch up as quickly as possible so we can make our return, dallying in our task will just be asking for trouble."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 15, 2018)

"I agree, best to keep moving." He nods in agreement with Andi.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 15, 2018)

There's a curious, and at least partly suspicious, look to the Sumanarii as the half-elven woman. He scratches the back of his neck slowly, but shrugs his shoulders affably 

Anwar is an upbeat traveling companion; he's full of odd humor and comedy from different lands and cultures (in Common), complete with the accompanying  accents. "Aye, let's keep up and keep going."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 15, 2018)

Offering a breast is something she would have done if she was of that age and ability, but she wasn't. So she let the half-elf woman go about her business. Maybe she'd come back later to help her out?

The monument to violence made the cleric frown. The sword was impressive for sure, but for all the wrong reasons.
She moves on up the path with the others glancing at the nature they pass with interest. After a while she felt like she shouldn't be walking without a break. But the others seemed to want to press on, she shouldn't hinder them.

Rosie usually took to a wagon on the roads and tended to others instead of walking so much and it showed. Her breath is heavy.
"I can... Keep moving." She has to stay strong for others. If she wasn't what point was there to being a priest of Rao. Small talk should help. "So... who here likes um... Butterflies? Insects, that sort of hobby?"


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 15, 2018)

Seavan takes a moment to marvel at the massive sword in the distance. _"Good god, what a weapon. Wonder what kind of behemoth wielded something that enormous."_ He shifted his bag as he said "I'm fine with continuing onwards." 

Seavan looked over to Rosie as she struggled to keep up with the others. He felt for her; he could tell that she wasn't acclimated to travel like him and the rest of the group. "You look like you could use a lighter load on your back." He grabbed her things and placed it on his back. "Let me help you out." He handed her his waterskin. "Take some. I insist."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 16, 2018)

Rosie hands the over forty pound pack to Seavan and takes a deep breath of relief. "I must than you then Sir Seavan; it's rare to see a gentleman these days." Rosie takes the waterskin from him daintily and drinks softly from it with 3-4 gulps before handing it back.
"I will return the favor however I'm able." She bows a massive amount of weight off her back for now.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 17, 2018)

"Aye, we should keep moving" Sarah glances at the giant sword and her face turns somber. She stares hard at it before pressing on avoiding looking back. 

 She wordlessly approaches Rosie to also help her with her stuff and turns to Andi. "Do you need help too, little one?" she asks the *child.*


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jan 17, 2018)

Andi clutches the straps of his bag possessively a moment before calming, "no, I'm used to it.  Don't really have a place to leave things normally so I carry it with."  Once relaxed he offers a hesitant smile, "I'll let you know if I get tired, but really, I'm used to walking most of the day."

((Should totally ask for a piggy back ride  ))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 17, 2018)

_To the point about the giant weapon: no one is exactly sure who could have used such a massive weapon, but they either died here on the spot and dropped it or dropped it out of having no need for it. It is now completely part of the landscape though and any magic held with in it no longer resonates from the thing. _


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 17, 2018)

You're not alone in the mountain pass. There are the animals that skitter here and there, small rodents that look too much like rats to have any other name, snakes and other creatures of the scaly persuasion, and of course goats roaming around on cliffs that seem to be too high up for even them. 

A smell like death fills the air, something is decomposing, stinking in the midday sun somewhere near by. The pungent, oily stench of it seems to wash over you all at once and cling to your every movement. Moira retches, covering her mouth with a coiled up hand, she seems unable to speak because of whatever it is.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 17, 2018)

Rosie nearly vomits as well, just barely keeping it down. She walks over to Miora patting her back and casting *Guidance *on her. After that she moves to her pack.
"H-how horrible." Rosie goes through the pack Savan is carrying for her and pulls out a censer and a incense block. She lights the incense block in the censer with a tinderbox to help keep the smell down. "Let us give the source of the stench a proper burial."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 17, 2018)

Sarah covers her nose and mouth from the stench and frowns. She takes a few seconds with her eyes closed trying to find her center.

"Just make sure is not *someone*... let the vultures deal with the rest otherwise... I don't think anyone wants to deal with this if is not necessary. We must press on, after all" she reminds the cleric.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 17, 2018)

"Yeah, that's definitely not me." He remarks, recoiling from the scent slightly before trying to source the scent.

((Can I make a survival roll to find the source?))

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 17, 2018)

Andi's stomach soured immediately at the scent and his face reflected as much.  He wasn't exactly a stranger to the sewers, when there were no other options, but that didn't make unpleasantness any more of an attractive option.  He cupped the edge of his cloak over his mouth and spoke through clenched teeth, "we should probably make sure that's nothing that's going to come after us.  Keep along the path, I'll go check."

If there's an obvious direction the scent's coming from, or if someone else can indicate the correct direction he'll head that way, otherwise he'll head in front of the party along the path.  Otherwise he'll head in the direction the party's headed in front of the group.

Once the opportunity presents itself he'll hide and advance as quickly as he can while still keeping to cover.  He'll raise the hood of his cloak as soon as he has a decent amount of space from the party, with the hood up his cloak grants him _advantage_ on stealth checks, and people attempting to detect him take _disadvantage_ on checks.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 18, 2018)

Moira is full on stopped and not moving any further, her hands are down on her knees and she's trying to catch her breath, a string of spittle hangs from her lips as she stands there bent over breathing heavily. 

>Vor doesn't need help finding the source. It's laying in the center of the road, just as he reaches the spot where he can see it, he finds that Andi has somehow moved ahead of him unseen. 

>Andi moves the furthest the fastest, though the rest of the crew doesn't see this movement. Over the next small rise in the trail there's a dead Bison on the road, it's corpse bloated and orbited by flies. 

The rest of the party comes into view of the source of the smell and there seems to be no one around save for your group. The bison is large, too large for any one of you to move alone. It's also at the point where you might be reluctant to touch it. The skin has started to break down and moving it could make the spell much worse.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 18, 2018)

"Something is wrong..." Rosie casts Guidance on herself.
Rosie searches the environment for anything out of place besides the bison.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 18, 2018)

>Rosie can see that the bison was dragged here, there's trail in the dirt that's slightly wet with fluids leading up to the creature. It appears to have been sliced down the back, possibly as a way to extract meat. The fur and the rest of it is in tact.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jan 18, 2018)

Andi lowers his hood and returns to the group as they approach, keeping a cautious distance from the bison corpse.  He keeps quiet having little to add to the discussion beyond the obvious at this point but keeps a careful watch on the surroundings in case something unexpected shows up.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 18, 2018)

Anwar pulls up one of his scarves reflexively as that pungent scent hits his nose, grimacing behind the fabric. He follows Vor at a cautious clip, eyeing the bison corpse warily, and then glancing further down the road. He may have been just as grossed out as the others, but the nomad was quick to voice his thoughts too...even if he had no idea what they were dealing with. "This is a very heavy corpse to bother putting in the middle of a road, this one is thinking..." He wraps another scarf around his face, coughing quietly. "This is very suspicious, no? Or common on this Cris?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 18, 2018)

Something shifts as Andi reappears closer to the bison, Rosie catches it too. There's something moving beneath the creature's skin for just a moment that stops quickly.

After a beat, the bison bursts open as a wave of putrid air blasts out of it and two creatures, covered in bison slop flop out. One falls face down and the other pops up, arms outstretched with a little sword and makeshift shield. "Camoflogs!" it shouts with its little arms raised up. 

​
*Everyone go ahead and give me another CON save and an Initiative roll. *


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 18, 2018)

Rosie is at the back of the party.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 18, 2018)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> .




And it looks like Moira is still vomiting.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jan 18, 2018)

...


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 18, 2018)

Anwar's eyes widen and he drops down into a smooth, somewhat aggressive stance...

EDIT (OOC): Though it'd give me the chance to create another tag for my second roll, but 24 on Initiative.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jan 18, 2018)

((You have to go into the "throw dice" in the "more options" menu a second time to get a second label.  If you just click the "throw another die" link it adds it to the same line))


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 18, 2018)

Seavan was barely able to tolerate the rancid stench coming from the rotting corpse nearby. While he was used to the smell of dead animal carcass, this was an animal he was not at all familiar with. When he heard what Anwar and Rosie had said, he looked over to the trail. "What could have moved this over here?"

When the goblin underneath began to move, the blade and pommel his greatsword began to glow as the monster jumped out to ambush them. He immediately pulled out his Greatsword of Warning and ran in front of Moria and Mel, both of whom seemed to be having a much worse time than him.

((OOC: The second Ini. roll is for Ini. Advantage from the Warning weapon))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 18, 2018)

Anwar and Seavan save, though the smell is still horrid. So far the others have not had such luck.

There's a shout from the side of the cliffs where more of the small creatures are waiting on a small ledge with cross bows. There are four of them total up there and the two in front of you.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 18, 2018)

((What's the distance on the different kobolds?))


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 18, 2018)

Anwar coughs sharply as he closes towards the bison corpse, and his arms ignite up to the middle of his forearm, fires also flickering near his ankles. He didn't appear to notice the crossbowmen on the cliff but seemed to have the right idea either way. "Watch for others! They didn't drag this alone!" With a quick burst of movement that's half a leap, half a stumble, his flaming fist takes a backhanded swing at the standing creature.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 19, 2018)

Seavan looked back to the others, only to find they were currently incapacitated by the deathly odor coming off of the dead bison. "Oh, you're kidding' me. Well, it looks like I'll have to care for the whole group now." He looked to his left only to see Anwar still up and able. "Well, almost the whole group." 

Seavan looked over to the place where the voice emanated from. "Wonderful. There's more of these little bastards. Well, at least they're weak little bastards." He ran over to the sickening little creature and swung his greatsword down onto it's skull.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 19, 2018)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((What's the distance on the different kobolds?))


>You're twenty feet from the two covered in slop, but they're covered in slop, so they're not as spry as normal. 

The ones up on the ledge are 30 feet up a steep slope looking down on you from a little outcropped ledge. 

And these are gobbos.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 19, 2018)

((sorry for the delay))

Seavan and Anwar are already dealing with the two on the road, so Sarah looks at the critters showing up above and grabs one of her javalins. "Andi, Rosie, take cover" she warns them as she throws the javalin at one on the cliff.

Constitution +2
Initiative +1

...but apparently she's too sickened to do anything. She will still motion Andi and Rosie to cover.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 20, 2018)

*It looks like going into combat this is the order, is that correct? *

Sarah - 21 failed
Seavan - 25
Rosie - 4 failed
Moira -  failed
Andi - 20 failed
Anwar - 24

_Combat is going to be theater of the mind, post in whatever order you like and your actions will be placed in the order that the dice put them in after the fact.
_
A little descrition of the area. The mountain pass you're own goes between two mountains really, though this particular part is a winding path around the side of one mountain with a steep drop off into a huge crevice. You're in a narrow part of the path, but just past here you can see the path opens up to be about 30 feet wide. That part of the path is about 50 feet away. 

It's been dry and you're not high enough up for snow so the ground is covered in a thin reddish dirt that kicks up clouds of dust when you move.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 20, 2018)

Rosie takes cover as best as she can while puking her guts out.
Good thing they didn't stop for lunch she thinks to herself.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 20, 2018)

((Assuming we can't take actions if we failed our saves?))

Andi will move back away from the goblins, looking for cover from the archers as well.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 20, 2018)

Sarah stays on her place, hopefully they would prefer a more obvious target and leave the others alone.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 21, 2018)

Vor moves back reaching for his bow, to attempt to shoot the bow goblins.

After apparently projectile vomiting.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 26, 2018)

*Sevan* steps in near to one of the Goblins in the road and swings his sword up high. There's a sickening crunch as the weapon slams into the small creatures head and it crumbles to the ground in a bloody mess. (dead)

*Anwar* is swats at one of the other creatures in the road, but the Goblin jumps back deftly, curling its back so that his fist passes just where it had been standing.

The others are still too busy vomiting to really do much of anything.

The remaining goblin in the road swings at *Anwar*.

The three goblins up on the ledge fire their little crossbows.

The Goblin that swings his little sword at Anwar hits [-5] and only one of the crossbow bolts finds its mark in Sarah [-6]

*On to round 2, everyone is done vomiting. *


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jan 26, 2018)

Andi looks up at the archers, they would be a problem.  Well, they would be a problem for the others, he amended mentally, he could just sneak off while the goblins were busy.  But, he mentally admitted, showing back up alone would raise a lot of questions and while he might spin some of it for sympathy he wasn't looking to gain a sob story.

Ravenne, Andi thought.  Sing them a lullaby if you will?  Then with an odd, offbeat rhythm he began to chant, "Titania's History of the Fae: Chapter 37" continuing on in an atonal almost poetic speech.  ((Andi casts sleep on the archers, careful not to include any party members in the area of effect)).

Once satisfied with his result he ducks down carefully to avoid detection ((Andi uses his bonus action to hide, moving if necessary)).


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 26, 2018)

Rosie looks around at people that need medical attention from puking.
She moves over to Moira and tries to help with her symptoms of Nausea.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 29, 2018)

> Three of the Goblins fall asleep. Both of the last one in the road and two of the ones that are up high on high ledge. They tumble down and fall into the road dead. 

> Rosie finds that the symptoms of the vomiting pass on their own after one round.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 29, 2018)

"Please just run away, we'll let you live if you run away!"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jan 30, 2018)

((Not sure if you want more actions from me or if you're waiting on the others?))


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 31, 2018)

Seavan whistled at the effectiveness of Mel's lullaby, watching as two of the goblins fell to their deaths. "Nice job, young one." Seizing the opportunity, he took his greatsword in hand and brought it down upon the one sleeping goblin still in the realm of the living.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 8, 2018)

As Rosie tries to talk the Goblins down, Sevan downs another of them in stunning fashion. The creature falls to the ground, sliced open and seeing that this isn't the ambush that they thought it would be, the Goblins on the ledge escape into a small cave that is covered by brush on the side of same ledge they stood on. 

With the road cleared of the Goblins you can get a better look at what's here. The bison has been dead for some time, it would seem from the smell and the look of the thing. They may have been using this corpse for days like this. If you bother to search the Goblins you find that they carry 200 gold, it's not much to split between the group, but it's quite a haul for Goblins, they should be proud.

-----

It's after midday now.

((I imagine that the party wants to get away from this corpse))

A lot of this mountain range that you're in isn't actually a mountain range that existed before. This island was said to be flat in the time before the Doomfall. The impact of that massive attack on the planet forced open a crater that filled with ocean water and the edges of which became the very mountains you walk on.

A little ways up the road there is a sort of base camp, though it seems to be deserted other than one old man who sits near a fire warming his bare feet. He carries a wooden staff and wears only a tight bundle of cloth around his nether regions. As you approach he smiles up at you, but says nothing.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 8, 2018)

Andi walks with the group away from the goblin ambush with a spring in his step.  It was perhaps a trade-off showing some of his more unusual talents but he wasn't entirely sure what the rest of the group was going to bring to the table and escaping the ambush uninjured was enough for a solid win in his book.

It probably would have been better to capture one of the goblins alive to see if it knew anything about the pair they were following but if it couldn't be helped no sense in wasting worries over it.

Upon sight of the strange man at the base camp he offers a friendly wave but remains quiet, opting to let the grown-ups do the talking for now.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 8, 2018)

The group seemed fairly untouched from the fight all considered, she'd save her healing. Rosie sees the silent old man and smiles.
"Oh hello! Do you need some help? Perhaps clothing? Food? You must be very cold without shoes..."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 8, 2018)

Vor takes a decision to stand in the back, concerned not to scare the old man.


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 9, 2018)

As the group happened upon the base camp, Seavan walked over to the old man. "Er, hello. I hope we're not interrupting anything. We're travellers trekking through here." He looked upon the relative squaller around the camp. "Not to pry, but perhaps you may need some assistance?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 11, 2018)

The old man laughs as the group approaches and it's easy to see now that many of his teeth are gone and where they once were are gnarled gums. He begins to scratch at the dirt with his staff, etching out little patterns. He shakes his head wildly. "No, no need for assistance here," his words whistle as they pass between the holes in his teeth. "I just tend this camp for when travelers like yer selves come through," he gave a giggle and rocked back and forth on his cloth diapered butt. 

"You headed deeper in? Where to?" he asked.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 11, 2018)

"Oh... um I don't know.... Do you know of a couple around here? A young woman and a man living together?"
The patterns hold no meaning to Rosie.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 11, 2018)

Do the patterns look like they're something in particular to Andi?

Andi is fluent in Thieves' cant if that helps.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 11, 2018)

From what you can see the patterns are just random shapes that he is scratching at and then occasionally scratching out to make way for more. The old man looks at Rosie. "No one really lives this far up, 'cept for the birds...and me of course. A young couple did pass this way not long ago. They headed further up into the pass."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 11, 2018)

"Can you lead us in that direction? We need to find them ever so urgently. I fear for the worst after those cute green creatures from earlier attacked."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 28, 2018)

Rosie casts Guidance on herself for a d4 bonus to a Persuasion roll
For a total of 18


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 14, 2018)

Having spotted the camp at a distance, a small wizard outside of camp casts Mage Armor on himself before attempting to quietly approach the camp. It's been some time since Booyahg begin his adventuring career. So far it's been a rather poor experience. While he's managed to avoid being killed so far. Many of the nearby goblins are uncouth savages who attack anybody who wanders too close. This makes joining many of the local adventuring groups troublesome. 

One of the things about being a goblin is that you are often underestimated, either way. To be fair what he was doing right now was risky. Approaching adventurers' on the road as a goblin could go down badly. There was always a chance they could be a little jumpy and assume he's there as part of an attack. But even for a goblin Booyahg was pretty small, small enough to pass for a child if he could last long enough to show that he meant no harm, and that no other goblins were trying to attack.

He thought he might have recognized one of the people in this group, but at a distance it could be hard to tell. If so that would make his scheme go a little easier.

His plan was simple. Step 1. Approach a group of adventurer's while exhibiting childlike endearing qualities. Step 2. Stick around said adventurer's long enough to be useful, but not so useful as to outshine the others. Step 3. Go on cool adventures!

((Booyahg has a +5 to stealth and a +1 Perception))


----------

